# AviaLogs temporarily free



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2020)

Not sure if you noticed but do to the Corona virus AviaLogs has opened up full access to there entire library for free for the next three months. All you have to do is register. No credit card number or anything. Check it out if you get a chance. Link below and think this a wonderful idea by Avialogs and many thanks to there team for doing this. All manuals are free to download and read.


Avialogs: Aviation Library - Avialogs: Welcome to the aviation library, online since 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you, Paul. It works

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> Thank you, Paul. It works



No problem


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks Paul and thank you Avialogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

